# Plese help -Male pap smears?! !:(



## Wendy.J.1124 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi:
 is there any one that can explain or tell me how to code this? 
I work for a clinic with the majority of patients are male and high risk (042). My doctors are performing rectal Pap smears 88150 and the rules states that this code is only for females. 
Please advice me or tell me where to research for a male Pap Smear?  
Thank you.


----------



## mmmartinez08 (Nov 2, 2009)

Look at codes 88160 - 88162
88160, Cytopathology, smears, *any other source*; screening and interpretation

Good luck!


----------



## jadair (Nov 2, 2009)

88160


----------



## Wendy.J.1124 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Thank you for responding.*

 Thanks so much for responding I'm pretty sure that this will work out just fine.


----------



## sshell2 (Nov 2, 2009)

It would have to be coded in the 45000 - perhaps 45999 with documentation


----------

